# Help!Adult poodle humping new puppy



## gi&pi

Hi All - Well we got a new puppy, hooray! Haven't had time to post pics yet. He has been with us two weeks and everything was going ok until yesterday. Our seven year old neutered male minipoo is mounting or humping the puppy who is now 11 weeks old akmost constantly. Now anytime the puppy plays the older dog, Gianni humps, mounts, sniffs the pup, Pi. I understand this is dominance behavior and not sexual but iits so irritating. The older dog works himself up until he is panting and the whites of his eyes are red. the pup gets tired of it and then starts running away or snipping back or barking at the older dog. other times the older dog mounts the pup and the pup does seem to submit, rolls on his back etc but the older dog keeps sniffing the pup and mounting him again when he tries to get up. They are tearing around my family room right now. I've read that unless the pup is being hurt (so far not) to just stay out of it and let the dogs work it out. We feed, greet, praise the older dog first etc to let him know he is number one of the dogs and puppy is second in the pack. of course all us humans are above them both. We do plan on neutering the puppy when he is about 5 months if that would help but thats a long way off. For all you multi dog owners, especially who introduced a pup into an adult dogs home comments or suggestions would be appreciated. Also, HOW LONG WILL THIS CONSTANT HUMPING ON PUP LAST?


----------



## fjm

Helpful article here: The Down & Dirty on Humping: Sex, Status, and Beyond | Dog Star Daily


----------



## gi&pi

Thanks fjm - interesting article, a bit different point of view on dominance v sexual. Motivation or reason for humping aside, I'm just afraid that if we deter the older dog from the behavior that the puppy will become more embolden to think he is boss and develop a fiesty attitude towards the adult dog and perhaps us.


----------



## plumcrazy

My opinion, fwiw, is that if any of my dogs are participating in a behavior that *I* find objectionable for any reason, I will end that behavior when I see it happening.

I would never allow any of my dogs to hump until their eyes turned red or they were panting. My older mixed breed will sometimes start to show signs of this behavior if she's involved in high energy play with our miniature dachshund, the second I see her start to move over the top of the little dog, I just have to say "Ehhh"!! and she stops immediately. It has not made any of my dogs more dominant to each other or to me, as they understand that it is *I* who am the leader - it is *I* who gets to decide if anyone humps anyone else - they don't get that privilege!

But that's just how I do it - and my entire pack of female canines live in complete harmony (which isn't always the norm for females - they tend to get "bitchy" with each other, but mine understand that I'm the head bitch and they never challenge that!) :lol:


----------



## Feralpudel

gi&#960 said:


> Thanks fjm - interesting article, a bit different point of view on dominance v sexual. Motivation or reason for humping aside, I'm just afraid that if we deter the older dog from the behavior that the puppy will become more embolden to think he is boss and develop a fiesty attitude towards the adult dog and perhaps us.


I think that the Dogstar article and Plumcrazy's advice is right on the mark--if you don't like the humping, stop it. 

The older dog has plenty of other ways to assert his rank and keep the pup in line--snarl and quick flash of teeth; lip curl; hard stare; herding him away from a valued object or person...


----------



## gi&pi

Thank you plumcrazy. Your response is what I'm looking for, 1) multiple dog owner & 2) I've had a similar situation - humping 3)this is what has worked for me. I'm just looking for answers as an inexperienced MULTI dog owner. I want to do the "right" thing which is keeping peace in the house long term. The articles-opinions on the internet I've read say let the dogs be but obviously I'm not too comfortable with that otherwise I wouldn't be posting the question. In Arizona its 80+ in the sun this week thats why the panting-really he's not going to drop dead or anything. Hard to imagine right now in ND. lol. but I'll envy you this summer.ps- I grew up next door in Minnesota.


----------



## gi&pi

Thanks also to you feral pudel. I welcome everyone's frank opinions.


----------



## plumcrazy

gi&#960 said:


> Hard to imagine right now in ND. lol. but I'll envy you this summer.ps- I grew up next door in Minnesota.


They're calling for mid to upper THIRTYS today!!! WOOOHOOO! Heat wave! :lol: I'll be glad when all the snow is gone and we're into spring for real!

I just want to clarify, too, that although I do demand obedience from my dogs, I never demand that obedience with any sort of emotion. I don't get disgusted, frustrated, angry, or abusive... I just explain to my dogs what I expect (mostly using body language or noises, not words; since I'm not sure they know the English language completely yet - but they're getting close!  ) and they're usually more than happy to comply because they accept me as their leader. I also make sure to balance my demands for compliance with praise and approval when they're doing things right!

Hopefully, you'll find an acceptable solution to your issue - but don't be afraid to stop unwanted behavior... you are just asserting your position as head of the pack! 

Barb


----------



## fjm

Mine do it occasionally, when the pheromones and hormones are in some alignment known only to dogs. Like Plumcrazy, I don't like it, so I interrupt it. There are plenty of other games they can play, and it is only a game to them. I don't get particularly hung up about dominance - it's my house we live in, my bed we sleep in, my car we use to go for walks and other outings, and my fridge, freezer and cupboards that are full of food, bought, processed and served by me. I aim to use reward based training, and the least aversive methods I can, but I don't think there is much doubt in the dogs' minds as to who is in charge. And the cats, of course, take this full service hotel life as no more than their due!


----------



## gi&pi

*Thanks - I'm the Queen of my Castle once again!!*

Thanks Everyone so Much!! I started the "eh-eh" command and Gianni is off of Pi!! Everyone is happier! (even Gianni, and yes he does growl or snarl at Pi if he needs to assert his dominance.) It's good to be the boss (again):amen:

I have attached some pictures of Pi - he is eleven weeks old. He came from a local breeder here in AZ that used to be more involved in showing but not as much anymore due to serious health problems. Pi has been a great addition to our family as is Gianni. Peace to All. Stay Warm uo in North Dakota Spring is coming soon!!!


----------

